# making LED lights w/ projection-quality beams



## optik (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm looking to make (or buy) LED lights that cast near-projection-quality beams, meaning well-collimated (minimal ray crossings) with even illumination. I want to be able to stick a transparency into the beam 50cm (~20") from the light and cast a crisp legible shadow on the wall 2m (~80") away. So I'm looking for recommendations of a well-matched LED and secondary optic. The other criteria are that the beam should have 20-25 degree spread, fairly even intensity in the illuminated disk, and fast fall-off outside (minimal spill). Suggestions? Anyone want to build me 20?


----------

